# selling remote controls and memory cards on ebay need 100,000 views what's the route to marketing!



## Miguel2013 (Jun 26, 2021)

I sell JJC remotes and Sandisk compact flash cards and I'd like to get the most public awareness, so far I get between 15-30 views per day that's 1000 per month but that's only like 3 or 4 units sold in the month, or 100$-400$ profit that's not very many for making a lot of money. I sell  other products too but I wanna focus on these 2 only.

I'm paying 100$/month to some indian company for exposure on facebook twiter and instagram but I feel is not gonna be enough I get extra 20-30 views per day but I haven't made a sale!
I figure I need at least 500 views in the day that's something I haven't experienced yet as the max I've gotten was 100 views with a very popular product without any advertising.

What's the marketing advertising solution you guys would do that would cost me the least amount of money for maximum clicks?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 26, 2021)

Wrong forum? should be in programming and webmastering?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Wrong forum? should be in programming and webmastering?


If only we had a staff member who could relocate it!


(To be clear, i can't move it - but w1zz could have)


----------



## Miguel2013 (Jun 26, 2021)

hey it doesn't matter let the conversation go on, you're scaring people from comenting.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Miguel2013 said:


> hey it doesn't matter let the conversation go on, you're scaring people from comenting.



Erm you are talking to the webmaster of the site and a moderator that can have the thread removed easily.


----------



## Frick (Jun 26, 2021)

Miguel2013 said:


> hey it doesn't matter let the conversation go on, you're scaring people from comenting.



He mean the thread is in the wrong section.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 26, 2021)

Moved.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2021)

Honestly, since you are not using a web cart and selling directly from your site and are only linking to your Amazon store then I would use a static web page on Azure. The best part is that *Azure* static hosting is free. If anything then you'll need to pay for storage but it's really cheap. I think you can get by with the free storage due to you only hosting a page.


----------



## Nash (Jun 27, 2021)

Miguel2013 said:


> I sell JJC remotes and Sandisk compact flash cards and I'd like to get the most public awareness, so far I get between 15-30 views per day that's 1000 per month but that's only like 3 or 4 units sold in the month, or 100$-400$ profit that's not very many for making a lot of money. I sell  other products too but I wanna focus on these 2 only.
> 
> I'm paying 100$/month to some indian company for exposure on facebook twiter and instagram but I feel is not gonna be enough I get extra 20-30 views per day but I haven't made a sale!
> I figure I need at least 500 views in the day that's something I haven't experienced yet as the max I've gotten was 100 views with a very popular product without any advertising.
> ...



Make your account name "KING OF FLASH" or something outrageous, you now have the benefit of Ebay managed payments and they require bank routing info to make deposits to you, I've gotten  cash deposits from an Ebay sale in minutes. Being attentive to customers and handling problems might make you The King of Flash. Camera memory is hanging on pegs in so many stores, sales are naturally low when they're distributed across 10's of thousands of outlets.

Ebay has the TRAFFIC you're looking for. Flash on King, you got this!!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 11, 2021)

I'd also stop wasting money on facebook promoters. Even their official promotion has been outed as a scam, paying some Indian company to generate fake leads for you is just throwing money away.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 9, 2021)

Advertising niche products over social networks is a dead-end. Especially if you sell tech.
People don't go to Instagram to buy remotes or memory cards, people go there to talk to friends, look at butts, or check out trendy swag. Social network advertising only works for mainstream stuff (very rarely), and the only successful campaign I've seen in my lifetime, is my former office neighbor with his custom furniture workshop... but he did it along with his own bad-ass website, and spent nearly 5 years and a lot of cash to get some real movement.
Either start targeted advertising, or focus on store itself. Sometimes a simple/cheap ecommerce website does much better than being drowned on eBay or Amazon along with tens of thousands of other sellers like you. Just a simple prestashop or opencart store, work on checkout integration, and divert all of that budget to AdWords instead of some random dude off the internet. Opencart has third-party plugins for eBay and Amazon marketplace integration, so you can kill two birds with one stone.


Miguel2013 said:


> I sell other products too but I wanna focus on these 2 only.


That's also going to be a problem. Not sure how ranking works on eBay and Amazon, but I presume the amount of listings and frequency of updates has it's role, just like with Google search.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Oct 4, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Honestly, since you are not using a web cart and selling directly from your site and are only linking to your Amazon store then I would use a static web page on Azure. The best part is that *Azure* static hosting is free. If anything then you'll need to pay for storage but it's really cheap. I think you can get by with the free storage due to you only hosting a page.


is this the same as using either amazon web services or google cloud platforms and office365? I thought azure is used to build apps and services, I'm still figuring this out.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 4, 2021)

Start locally, build fanbase and try to go tviral some way afterwards. You need to stand out somehow, buying exposure is not it. 

Also social media... its rapidly losing credibility and FB is the dank pit of the internet for quite some time now.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 4, 2021)

Miguel2013 said:


> is this the same as using either amazon web services or google cloud platforms and office365? I thought azure is used to build apps and services, I'm still figuring this out.


Yes, it Azure is by Microsoft. Look into SaaS (_Software as a service_). It might look overwhelming and expensive at first glance but it's really not at all. Look up some tutorial videos on Youtube for Azure static web page. The best part is that you can always scale up if you need too.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Oct 5, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Yes, it Azure is by Microsoft. Look into SaaS (_Software as a service_). It might look overwhelming and expensive at first glance but it's really not at all. Look up some tutorial videos on Youtube for Azure static web page. The best part is that you can always scale up if you need too.


what's the style for making the web page? having a web cart? or linking it to my amazon and ebay? what scaling I could do? do I need programming knowledge?>


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 5, 2021)

Miguel2013 said:


> what's the style for making the web page? having a web cart? or linking it to my amazon and ebay? what scaling I could do? do I need programming knowledge?>


It's only limited to what you can do, but to use the free static page then linking it to your Amazon and ebay would be the cheapest. Just search Azure static web page for tutorials. You might want to look up a tutorial on how to create a Resource group as well, but it's simple.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 6, 2021)

Yeah, you'd want a domain name (ex: FlashThemRemotes.com, or something memorable like that), and a webpage on there.

Static is the "simplest technically", it requires the least amount of money to host. But I'd push you for something a bit more $$$, and say maybe play around with Wordpress for a few days instead? Static-webpage is the "old-school", 1990s style of making a website. Its really cheap and uses almost no resources.

Wordpress needs a stronger server and more $$ spent on hosting, but its the "more typical path" that people like you end up taking. Wordpress is some PHP software that makes webpages for you. But PHP requires more CPU-power, so you end up either paying more for a server, or watching your server slow-down when more than 500 people start reading at the same time, lol. However, making a Wordpress website is very, very easy.

---------

So here's what I'd recommend. You buy the cheapest Wordpress blog you can possibly get. Maybe the $8 tier here: (https://wordpress.com/pricing/). Make your marketing site: show off what you're selling and why you're trustworthy. You'll do a bad job, but that's okay, a bad job is usually better than no job at all. The point is, you make it and you get a general idea of what you want your branding to look / feel like.

Then, get an actual web-expert. Since you already have a "crappy job" website, the web-expert will only have to "improve" the site into something more scalable: either a static-webpage, or maybe set you up with a better Wordpress host (or Drupal or whatever else your web-expert knows about. There's a lot of different experts who master different tools). Be sure to ask them about a "SEO Campaign" (Search Engine Optimization: the art of getting your website associated to Google's searches).

Speaking of Google, their #1 product is the advertisements on the top of their searches. A lot of people ignore them, but you can pay to get your website onto those ad-slots. But you need to have a website first and foremost before you get to this step...


----------



## glsn (Oct 9, 2021)

you don't need 100k of views to sell on ebay.
it's also good ebay roi, you give them a % for each item sold

though you can get easily banned by competitors who might shitstorm your ads with reports, and once you're banned... you're banned for always, support it's shit it's like talking with walls/bots, unless you don't put them on cause, but then you need a good amount of money to do so


----------



## Miguel2013 (Oct 22, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Yeah, you'd want a domain name (ex: FlashThemRemotes.com, or something memorable like that), and a webpage on there.
> 
> Static is the "simplest technically", it requires the least amount of money to host. But I'd push you for something a bit more $$$, and say maybe play around with Wordpress for a few days instead? Static-webpage is the "old-school", 1990s style of making a website. Its really cheap and uses almost no resources.
> 
> ...


The Business plan offers:

Install plugins and extend functionality for your site with access to more than 50,000 WordPress plugins
Advanced SEO (Search Engine Optimization) tools
too
it cost 25$ but the 8$ one doesn't, wouldn't it be more cost effective going for the 25$ plan or seo and install plugins without their tools.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 22, 2021)

Miguel2013 said:


> The Business plan offers:
> 
> Install plugins and extend functionality for your site with access to more than 50,000 WordPress plugins
> Advanced SEO (Search Engine Optimization) tools
> ...



The idea isn't to do a good job with the website. The idea is to get you to play around with Wordpress for a few days / weeks, so that you understand what web-developers think. If you had experience using those tools, maybe they'll be worth the money. But for now, I think your time will be better spent just making the damn webpage and getting a general idea of how webpages are made in Wordpress.

Because you'd just be "learning" how to use Wordpress, starting out with $8 is better. When you "master" the basic set of tools, you then (and only then) spend money to learn how to use the new set of tools at the "Business" level.

All that "SEO" stuff is just a set of tools which helps you see and preview how your webpage looks like on Search Engines. https://wordpress.com/support/seo-tools/#social-previews . I expect that you'll be too busy thinking about the webpage's layout, text, content, images and the like. The $8 tier will keep you "busy" enough so to speak. Spend more money only *after* you've learned the basics.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 25, 2021)

If you're just trying to learn wordpress stuff why are you spending money at all? Plenty of free hosting options, and unless your site is getting a ton of traffic you can host it on the most basic AWS tier/VPS host


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 26, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> If you're just trying to learn wordpress stuff why are you spending money at all? Plenty of free hosting options, and unless your site is getting a ton of traffic you can host it on the most basic AWS tier/VPS host



What, and are you willing to handhold this guy through a LAMP stack setup? And then how to create a CRL, pass it to Comodo and get his certificate and shove it into Apache so it all works out? Or maybe run lets-encrypt scripts in the command-line?

Look, Wordpress.com has a free tier. If $8/month is too much for learning, then the free tier exists and he can upgrade as needed. Click click bam. He just needs to make something so that he understands enough about websites so that he knows what to ask for. The majority of learning takes place in the first month, and as long as they don't get cocky about it, that will be very useful when talking with a real web designer for the real webpage down the road.

But he needs to work on it with the "intent" of it being real. This can't just be a learning project, otherwise you don't really learn. Actually try hard and go for it. In the best case scenario, enough is learned that maybe you don't need a professional at all to look over the site.

Wordpress's $4/month tier gets a domain name, and the the $8/month tier gets Google Analytics. Google Analytics is where I'd draw the line: its where you start getting the tools to see who and where are coming to visit your website, and can begin to think about which links are popular and working. $4/month for the 1-year domain name is also a big step-up from the free tier.

The free tier doesn't even come with a domain name, so it just won't ever be professional, ever. I think both the $8/month plans have enough tools to get something working + enough analysis to learn which parts of your marketing webpage are popular (so you can begin thinking about how to optimize the layout, or what articles to write / drive more traffic)... and begin the whole "marketing" thing that the topic creator truly wants. A few more tools exist in the $25 tier, but as I stated earlier... mastery of the tools at the $8 tier probably comes as a priority. Besides, he can always upgrade later.

-------

That VPS is going to cost you like $5/month for enough RAM/disk space, and then $20/year on the domain name+certs. So you're actually spending more than $4/month anyway, and not much less than the $8/month plan.


----------

